# TwinCat Visualisierung Arbeitsfläche/Fenster anpassen vergrößern



## Anaconda55 (10 September 2008)

Hallo.

Ist es möglich die TwinCat Visualisierungsfläche auf der Objekte wie z.B. Schaltflächen abgelegt werden zu vergrößern? Wie kann man es an das aktuelle Panel anpassen? Wie füge ich überhaupt die Hardware zum Projekt hinzu?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Anaconda55 (10 September 2008)

Kann mir hier niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Bührer (11 September 2008)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Man kann die Auflösung im "Crogramme/twincat/plc/TwinCat PLC Control.ini" anpassen, dafür müssen folgende Einträge gemacht werden:

VisuWidth=800
VisuHeight=600

für eine 800x480 Auflösung. Dann das PLC-Contorl starten.

Ich fand dies umstänlich. Am 9.1.2008 habe ich folgende Frage an den Beckhoff gerichtet:

_Wir setzten Bildschirme ein mit verschiedenen Auflösungen 800x600 und 640x480. Meinen Twincat arbeitet bei Default mit 640x480. Wenn ich mit der Auflösung von 800x480 arbeiten möchte, muss ich folgenden Eintrag ins File "TwinCat PLC Control.ini" machen._

_VisuWidth=800_
_VisuHeight=600_

_Da ich vielmals zwischen solchen Projekten hin und her wechseln muss ist das sehr umständlich, gibt es da nicht einen anderen Weg?_ 

Ich habe folgende anwort erhalten:
_Leider gibt es da keinen anderen Weg um die Auflösung zu verändern._

Falls jehman weiss, dass sich das geänderthat, währe ich froh um eine Antwort.

Gruss
Thomas


----------

